#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  como excluir arquivos de uma pasta

## lordangel

boa tarde pessoal..

gosaria de um help... como eu faço pra excluir todos os arquivos de uma pasta sem exluir a pasta... no slackware..



grato marcos..

----------


## WhiteTiger

```
# cd pasta
# rm -dfr *
```

 onde:

"cd" - entra na pasta
"rm" - remove os aquivos
"-dfr" - remove também subpastas
"*" - tudo que tenha na pasta

----------


## Skorpyon

$ rm -rf diretorio/*

----------


## Super_Diaulas

tenho uma melhor

info rm

----------


## luis.f

cd "pasta"
rm -rf "nome do arquivo"


VALEW!

----------

